#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demons: Your Views?

## AlchemicEnchanter

I've been seeing a lot of 'demonic' threads floating around lately, and it' brought something to my attention. 

As it would seem (and for those who've read my posts) I have a bad affinity for demons. Nothing ever goes as planned when working with them, and the ultimate result is, well, what you would expect of a generic demon. 

Others seem to say that demons may be Good/Bad/Neutral but then I have to bring up this question: Am I a magnet for 'bad demons' as is for having my body blessed to christ? If you think about it, that would explain a lack of any will on the demons behalf to work for me, let alone cease from trying to destroy me.

From the biblical point of view it actually literally says that after your body has been 'dedicated' the devil will be with and try to remove you from your ways. I find this interesting, because it may in fact be referring to the fact that you in essence become an enemy of demonic forces, even more so than what most Christians take as metaphorical.

Just some food for thought. Let me know what you guys think.  :Smile:

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Iteresting. Thanks for sharing your view!

So my question is, if we consider all demons/angels/ghosts/elementals under the umbrella of a neutral spirit, does the way they act towards us related to the state of our soul? For example, because I am dedicated to christ, demons are malicious, and angels are friendly. This could also be to say that if you are dedicated to lucifer, demons would befriendly, and angels malicous. However, this would also be to suggest that if you yourself share multiple views or remain otherwise neutral, the spirits will treat you as neutral. 

Just considering the possibilities.

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Thanks for your input ghost, much apreciated.

So if a demon treats you based on expetation, say, I was expecting them to be evil, then to a person who views them as good is therefore immune to the malificent acts? I don't know, it seems like there is an overwhelming diversity of spirits/forms that could at root, all be the same things. I do really like your perspective of viewing them almost as animals in the sense that their instinct is more for survivial than 'ruining the human race'. 

Thanks again!!

(sorry for any horribly typography errors, I'm using an unresponsive keyboard)

----------


## Jackal

Too confusing for me

I'm still struggling to gain any understanding of the term Demon, too many different meanings from different people. The only Demon I view in the same region as the christians Idea is Apep The enemy of Ra

----------


## Iza

There is no such thing as Demons only in the minds of the deluded.

----------


## Belasko

Demons! ****! My next door neighbor is a demon.

----------


## agentkilljoy_v

Personally, I believe that demons are not to be trifled with. Demons have a tendency to feed off negative emotions so if you work with them. They may view you as a buffet at the Golden Carroll. This is why most spells that involve demons almost always revolve around dark forms of the art. The only sure fire way to get rid of them is to find out what their true name is and usually by then the damage is already done to relationships with family and friends and to the victims physical and emotional wellbeing. So when people think that they are meeting a nice demon, in truth, they are the demon’s little plaything.

----------


## Belasko

Oh I don't know. I just broke up with one.

----------


## Sweet

> There is no such thing as Demons only in the minds of the deluded.


your one for sure.

----------


## StonerMagi1224

I think demons are the elemental's of darkness, and of our fears, while angels are the opposite, neither are good or bad they just are.

----------

